# Reading > Write a Book Review >  Rebecca by Daphne Du Maurier

## papayahed

Rebecca by Daphne Du Maurier

The movie was really good so I assumed the book would be even better. Untrue, none of the characters were even remotely likeable, especially the narrator. 

6/10.

----------


## Nossa

I don't know if this is true or not, but someone once told me that Rebecca was the same as Jane Eyre, if you liked the latter you'll like the first.

----------


## Pensive

> I don't know if this is true or not, but someone once told me that Rebecca was the same as Jane Eyre, if you liked the latter you'll like the first.


Yes, they are both very much the same. But I liked _Rebecca_ better because it seemed more suspenseful to me.

----------


## ThousandthIsle

I've read the book and really want to see the movie - was the movie as great as I hear it was?

I thought 'Rebecca' had the best opening of any book I had ever read, however, there was a gradual taper throughout the book, and I don't think it maintained that strength or finished nearly as strongly as it began.

Something interesting that might give more insight to the characters though: du Maurier wrote this primarily as a study in human jealousy. I agree, none of the characters were likable, but the dynamics between them definitely kept me reading.

The narrator was irritating in a number of ways (very victimizing and put no effort into improving her social relations), but I loved her as an observationalist.

----------


## Pensive

> I've read the book and really want to see the movie - was the movie as great as I hear it was?
> 
> I thought 'Rebecca' had the best opening of any book I had ever read, however, there was a gradual taper throughout the book, and I don't think it maintained that strength or finished nearly as strongly as it began.


I still remember the first sentence (or perhaps I think I do, hey, correct me please if my memory has failed me!):

_Last night I dreamt I went to Manderley again._

It nudged me to keep on reading the book along with the rest of the opening.  :Smile:

----------


## dollybird

It's been a few years since I read Rebecca but I have to say I thought it was a great read. I started reading it and basically couldn't put it down until I was finished. Like Pensive I remember the first line clearly - I think it is a brilliant first line, maybe one of the most famous. It sets up a sense of mystery and intrigue and sets the tone for the rest of the book. I don't think I've seen the film though - the books are always better.

----------


## khalakh_the_3rd

The main problem I thought was that the ending was all at the beginning, so after the important revelation in the middle of the book, the reader pretty much knows how everything will turn out. I loved the story up to this point, particularly the beautiful descriptions of Manderly, and the mysterious, brooding sense of Rebecca's presence. I like the way the book is named after a character who never appears, while the main character has no name, which increases our sense of her feelings of inferiority compared to Rebecca.

With regards to Jane Eyre - if you swop the order of events around in one you get the other - i.e.

Jane Eyre:

1. Girl goes to live in man's ancestral home.
2. Girl meets man and falls in love.
3. Secret revealed about man's wife.
4. Ancestral home burns down.
5. Wife dies.
6. Girl marries man.

Where as in Rebecca the events happen in this order: 5, 2, 6, 1, 3, 4.

I didn't dislike the narrator - she just seemed to lack confidence. I don't really understand what you mean by victimizing.

----------


## Aiculík

Rebecca is great book. It was inspired with Jane Eyre, but personally I think it's much better.

Jane Eyre is just a romantic love story, often naive and rather shallow... I loved it when I was 13, but I found it really boring when I re-read it again at university.

Rebecca, on the other hand, has much better style, it's not so "girlish", and the story is developed much better. I had to re-read it for school, too - and I liked it as much as I liked it when I was in the 7th grade... even better, in fact.  :Smile:

----------


## amalia1985

I fully agree with Antiquarian. Honestly, I couldn't say which one is better, but _Rebecca_, _My Cousin Rachel_, and _Jane Eyre_, their source of inspiration, are treasures of Literature. The film was a decent attempt to create and communicate the spirit, the feeling of the book, and I think that it was satisfying enough.

----------


## Helga

what a wonderful book. the characters were good from start to finish the bad guys and the good guys. Mrs Danvers is so mean but well written and it's interesting how you never find out the main characters name and how a dead person can be in such a big role. 

it's a slow process to begin with and is filled with interesting characters but the second part of the book is so exciting and good and a fantastic surprising ending that kinda leaves you hanging... 

read it if you haven't, comment if you have

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Quite an enjoyable read for me.

----------


## caspian

It's not bad. I skipped my NBA game for it, but ended up voting for "no reason to skip meals". Too whiny. 
I must see the movie. Hitchcock is always good.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

> Rebecca by Daphne Du Maurier
> 
> The movie was really good so I assumed the book would be even better. Untrue, none of the characters were even remotely likeable, especially the narrator. 
> 
> 6/10.


Is it essential that we emphasise with, or even like, any of the characters for a novel to work? Come to that, does a novel even need a plot to function successfully?

----------


## mona amon

I read it ages ago, and remember liking it. I don't see anything more than a superficial resemblence to Jane Eyre, though.

----------


## kelby_lake

> Is it essential that we emphasise with, or even like, any of the characters for a novel to work? Come to that, does a novel even need a plot to function successfully?


Exactly. You don't need likeable characters for a novel to work- as long as they are interesting and you can empathise with them, which I think you can.

----------


## Helga

I thought mrs Danvers was well written, even though I hated her I think many would get a bit annoyed in this position... but what I loved was how everything was described, he was holding her and touching her and she kept thinking this is how he pets Jasper. she was nothing more than a pet to him.and I love endings like this. not gonna say anything about it but I wouldn't have liked it any other way.

----------


## prendrelemick

> Is it essential that we emphasise with, or even like, any of the characters for a novel to work? Come to that, does a novel even need a plot to function successfully?


No, but you need to believe in them.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Not necessarily - just think of Dickens! I thought the characters worked in this novel though, for the most part anyway.

----------


## papayahed

> Is it essential that we emphasise with, or even like, any of the characters for a novel to work? Come to that, does a novel even need a plot to function successfully?




Not always but in this case I think yes. If I'm not sympathetic to, or interested in, any of the characters why do I care what happens and why should I read any further? 

I think the film set me up for failure, in the film Mrs. Danvers was really creepy and a little scary and the narrator wasn't as anemic and way more likable.

----------


## kelby_lake

> Not always but in this case I think yes. If I'm not sympathetic to, or interested in, any of the characters why do I care what happens and why should I read any further? 
> 
> I think the film set me up for failure, in the film Mrs. Danvers was really creepy and a little scary and the narrator wasn't as anemic and way more likable.


You read partly because of the plot. And just the general theme- have you never felt overshadowed by someone impossibly wonderful?

----------


## prendrelemick

> Not necessarily - just think of Dickens! I thought the characters worked in this novel though, for the most part anyway.


I should have elaborated a bit. You need to believe in the characters WITHIN the novel, they don't need to be real.

I found Rebecca un-put-downable and the film was teriffic too.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Yes, I see, they usually need to work within the frame of the text sure. 

Yes I thought the book was good, though I've read a couple of others by Daphne Du Maurier and they were a lot weaker. I've read "The Birds" too, which is OK, it is only a short story, about 10 pages long, but again another good film from that one.

----------


## Emil Miller

> Yes, I see, they usually need to work within the frame of the text sure. 
> 
> Yes I thought the book was good, though I've read a couple of others by Daphne Du Maurier and they were a lot weaker. I've read "The Birds" too, which is OK, it is only a short story, about 10 pages long, but again another good film from that one.


I also found Daphne du Maurier weak in Jamaica Inn which I read after having visited the inn some years ago. I haven't read Rebecca although I agree that the first line is a brilliant opening for a novel. Normally a film seldom measures up to the book but Hitchcock's film Rebecca is about as good as you can get in terms of telling a story that holds you from start to finish. I remember being on a train journey with a friend who had watched Rebecca the night before and he said: "Whatever happened to film making?" A scathing reference to what passes for such nowadays. Having read Jamaica Inn and seen Rebecca, I don't think I need to read the novel.

----------


## Janine

> I also found Daphne du Maurier weak in Jamaica Inn which I read after having visited the inn some years ago. I haven't read Rebecca although I agree that the first line is a brilliant opening for a novel. Normally a film seldom measures up to the book but Hitchcock's film Rebecca is about as good as you can get in terms of telling a story that holds you from start to finish. I remember being on a train journey with a friend who had watched Rebecca the night before and he said: "Whatever happened to film making?" A scathing reference to what passes for such nowadays. Having read Jamaica Inn and seen Rebecca, I don't think I need to read the novel.


I don't agree with your last remark, *Brian.* I think one should read the book and judge from there. The Hitchcock film was amazing and a real achievement in film suspense and intrigue; however, he did take liberties with the orginal story; the film is typical Hitchcock in construction, style and quirky characters. I saw a miniseries, which came closer to the original book; it stars Charles Dance as Maxim and a young woman as the second wife. I thought it was quite good. The b/w Hitchcock film can hardly be topped for suspense and style, charaters, film angles, etc; but as I said, the film is not totally true to the novel; even though it's a work of art. One aspect is that Joan Fontaine was criticised as being too old for the role of the second Mrs. DeWinter. She was good in the role but in the book version she is very young and naive.

I don't know how one can judge or comment on *papayhed's* original post or vote in the pole, if they have not actually read the novel. I agree with others who said the opening line was brilliant and the fact, that we never know the first name of the second wife; I thought that was quite original. I loved the book myself; I think I have read it twice now. I don't see but superfical resemblence to the story of "Jane Eyre". I had never even thought of any parallels before someone on here brought that up.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Yes I love the film, and I have seen the ITV drama starring Charles Dance and that is also a good effort, Dance is very good. I can see your point Brian about not needing to read the text, it is a good book, but not a great book (I gave it four stars) or anything that is high literature, but a good solid book nevertheless - I think I have read it at least twice. Incidentally _Jamaica Inn_ is a Hitchcock film too, which you may know, but it is a very old one and difficult to really appreciate, poor sound etc. Yes, I am an Hitchcock fan, luckily I have got a collected Hitchcock with about 40 odd films, though they vary in quality, they do have the effect of holding your attention a lot longer than many of the films today as the guy on the train says.

----------


## Janine

> Yes I love the film, and I have seen the ITV drama starring Charles Dance and that is also a good effort, Dance is very good. I can see your point Brian about not needing to read the text, it is a good book, but not a great book (I gave it four stars) or anything that is high literature, but a good solid book nevertheless - I think I have read it at least twice. Incidentally _Jamaica Inn_ is a Hitchcock film too, which you may know, but it is a very old one and difficult to really appreciate, poor sound etc. Yes, I am an Hitchcock fan, luckily I have got a collected Hitchcock with about 40 odd films, though they vary in quality, they do have the effect of holding your attention a lot longer than many of the films today as the guy on the train says.


*Neely,* I am a big Hitchcock fan as well. I finally broke down and bought "Rebecca"; I had to have it for my Hitchcock DVD collection. It's an incredibly well crafted film - a true classic. Interesting that you have seen the Charles Dance ITV production. My library owns it and I kept looking at the cover and could not imagine I would try like it; the cover was deceiving. I finally watched it and was surprised just how much I appreciated it; Charles Dance is fine in the role; the young actress was admirable as well and fit the role better than I thought she would. Now I would like to find Charles Dance's early "Phantom of the Opera" film. I was told several times it's the best version and closest to the orginial book. Have you ever had the pleasure to see it? Who stars in "Jamaica Inn"? I have the book here, but have not yet read it. I heard it was quite good from a friend.

----------


## kelby_lake

I've watched a bit of the ITV Rebecca but think the subject lends itself better to black and white.
In both versions, I believe, they have changed the nature of X's death.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

> *Neely,* I am a big Hitchcock fan as well. I finally broke down and bought "Rebecca"; I had to have it for my Hitchcock DVD collection. It's an incredibly well crafted film - a true classic. Interesting that you have seen the Charles Dance ITV production. My library owns it and I kept looking at the cover and could not imagine I would try like it; the cover was deceiving. I finally watched it and was surprised just how much I appreciated it; Charles Dance is fine in the role; the young actress was admirable as well and fit the role better than I thought she would. Now I would like to find Charles Dance's early "Phantom of the Opera" film. I was told several times it's the best version and closest to the orginial book. Have you ever had the pleasure to see it? Who stars in "Jamaica Inn"? I have the book here, but have not yet read it. I heard it was quite good from a friend.


No I've not seen the _Phantom of the Opera_. The actor who plays the lead in _Jamaica Inn_ is Robert Laughton, who also plays in Hitchcock's _Paradine Case_. He won an Oscar in 1934 for _The Private Life of Henry VIII_. I wouldn't recommend the film though, as I say the sound is quite poor and it seems a very low budget affair, certainly there are other Hitchcock films I would watch before that.

----------


## wessexgirl

I think you're possibly mixing up 2 actors here Neely. Charles Laughton was the actor, but for some reason I was picturing Robert Newton, from Treasure Island, possibly as they are both fond of a bit of ham  :FRlol:

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

> I think you're possibly mixing up 2 actors here Neely. Charles Laughton was the actor, but for some reason I was picturing Robert Newton, from Treasure Island, possibly as they are both fond of a bit of ham


Oh yes, I meant Charles. Why did I say Robert Laughton, I don't know?

----------


## Janine

> Oh yes, I meant Charles. Why did I say Robert Laughton, I don't know?


*Neely*... maybe still hung over from New Years!  :FRlol: ....

So was Charles Laughton - by the way, an incredible actor - in "The Paradine Case"?...I almost bought that film from Amazon before Christmas. I seem to recall Gary Grant or was it Gregory Peck on the cover of the DVD? I will go and check it out now.

Robert Langton was in "The DiVinci Code"...maybe you got your lines crossed if you read that book at one time or saw the film.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

> *Neely*... maybe still hung over from New Years! ....
> 
> So was Charles Laughton - by the way, an incredible actor - in "The Paradine Case"?...I almost bought that film from Amazon before Christmas. I seem to recall Gary Grant or was it Gregory Peck on the cover of the DVD? I will go and check it out now.
> 
> *Robert Langton was in "The DiVinci Code"*...maybe you got your lines crossed if you read that book at one time or saw the film.


 :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  Argghhh! You see this is an example of Freud, I though I had repressed that knightmare deep down, but obviously even the most buried pain surfaces eventually. (Let's just say I am not a fan of the book, and I'll move on from there.)

I can't remember much about his performance, I've watched so many they all seem to blur into one, if I saw the first five minutes it would all spring back. I'm sure it was a good one though, but there are many of his that are quality and hold your attention till the end.

----------


## Janine

> Argghhh! You see this is an example of Freud, I though I had repressed that knightmare deep down, but obviously even the most buried pain surfaces eventually. (Let's just say I am not a fan of the book, and I'll move on from there.)
> 
> I can't remember much about his performance, I've watched so many they all seem to blur into one, if I saw the first five minutes it would all spring back. I'm sure it was a good one though, but there are many of his that are quality and hold your attention till the end.


Let sleeping dogs lie..in response to first part.  :FRlol: ...ok, second part about Laughton...cool actor...he played Quasimodo in "Hunchback of Notre Dame"...probably his most noted role. I watched the BBC miniseries set of "I Claudius" and I bet not many people know that, back in Laugton's heyday, he was to play the iconic figure. Apparently, the one lead woman actress got into a car accident and could not preceed with the film. The footage they had preserved was incredible...sad they didn't make the film afterall...Laughton would have been amazing in the role, although they say he was very shy and hard to direct. The sets they built were amazing looking, too. I know all this from the "Extra Features" on the DVD set. I think you can see excerpts on Youtube....well worth looking up.

----------


## prendrelemick

I remember his brilliant performance in "Hobsons Choice"

----------


## Emil Miller

_I can't remember much about his performance, I've watched so many they all seem to blur into one,_ 

It's probably down to all that Belgian beer you've been drinking. Having said that, however, Laughton's performance in The Hunchback of Notre Dame is among the the truly great performances in cinematic history; but with a director like William Dieterle it really is not that surprising.

----------


## Annamariah

I like Jane Eyre much better than Rebecca.
 
The book wasn't that great, but I really enjoyed the musical. Anyone here seen it?

----------


## Janine

> _I can't remember much about his performance, I've watched so many they all seem to blur into one,_ 
> 
> It's probably down to all that Belgian beer you've been drinking. Having said that, however, Laughton's performance in The Hunchback of Notre Dame is among the the truly great performances in cinematic history; but with a director like William Dieterle it really is not that surprising.


Absolutely!

*Annamariah,* there is a musical of "Jane Eyre"? Are you serious?

----------


## Annamariah

> *Annamariah,* there is a musical of "Jane Eyre"? Are you serious?


I don't know, I meant Rebecca. Sorry about that, my last message wasn't that clear.

I saw Rebecca musical last summer, in Finnish, and it was great. It's been done in German (in Austria, I think?), but I think there might be a version in English too. This is a trailer from the Finnish show, and this is the theme song in German  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

> I don't know, I meant Rebecca. Sorry about that, my last message wasn't that clear.
> 
> I saw Rebecca musical last summer, in Finnish, and it was great. It's been done in German (in Austria, I think?), but I think there might be a version in English too.


Unbelievable; there's a musical. Wow, they must make musicals out of everything nowdays. Who would have thought?

----------


## Annamariah

I added some links to my last post, you might want to check them out  :Smile: 

Some songs have also been recorded in English, here's the theme song.

----------


## Janine

> I added some links to my last post, you might want to check them out 
> 
> Some songs have also been recorded in English, here's the theme song.


 :Banana:  Yah...That's great! I love the voice; never heard of her before this....really strong. Like the melody, too. I bet the musical was interesting. I just couldn't envision it as a musical, at first. I guess I have some things to learn, eh? Thanks, *Annamariah!* Your avy is new...you are looking like a super heroine these days...cute. :Nod:

----------


## Annamariah

> Yah...That's great! I love the voice; never heard of her before this....really strong. Like the melody, too. I bet the musical was interesting. I just couldn't envision it as a musical, at first. I guess I have some things to learn, eh? Thanks, *Annamariah!* Your avy is new...you are looking like a super heroine these days...cute.


It was wonderful, most of the songs were so full of emotion. Especially the fire at the end was great  :Smile:  Too bad the Finnish cast didn't make a soundtrack. But I think I read somewhere that the musical is coming to Broadway, so perhaps I'll be able to get an English one some day.

And thanks, you noticed  :FRlol:  How could I miss an opportunity like an official superhero weekend?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

> It was wonderful, most of the songs were so full of emotion. Especially the fire at the end was great  Too bad the Finnish cast didn't make a soundtrack. But I think I read somewhere that the musical is coming to Broadway, so perhaps I'll be able to get an English one some day.


I listened to a few other songs. The music sounded great! I hope it does make it to Broadway.





> And thanks, you noticed  How could I miss an opportunity like an official superhero weekend?


Oh gosh, I didn't even know about it. Maybe I will find one for my own...time anyway, to replace the Christmas one...I hadn't even thought of it yet...duh, I am a little behind the times.

----------


## Dark Muse

This is a truly magnificent work. It is a stunning book with sweeping prose which will carry the world away into the inciting world of Manderley. This book is known for having one of the most famous opening lines, and the entire first chapter is hauntingly gripping and creates such a wonderfully vivid image within the readers mind. The writing of this book is true poetry.

I absolutely love the Gothic style which du Maurier applies in writing this book, making it such an enchanting story that could read without ever putting down as you become carried away within this vision of the past. There is something almost bittersweet about it all. 

The story focuses around a young woman who is training to be a "companion" having no family of her own and little real experience in the world. When she fall hopelessly in love with Maxim de Winter, though older than her, she is taken in with his quiet charm as well as his interest in her and she soon finds herself taken up in a world so outside her own background as she is brought into the rich and high-society life of the famous Manderley. In fact Manderley would be just as fitting a title for this book as Rebecca is. 

Though shortly after coming into Maxim's beloved home the narrator finds herself quickly encased into the life of Maixm's first wife Rebecca de Winter, beloved by all (or nearly all) who knew her. The memory of Rebecca haunts every corner of Manderley and the narrator (who remains nameless) begins to doubt herself when she imagines all the ways in which she fails to live up to Rebecca. 

As the story progresses a shocking mystery about Rebecca begins to unravel itself.

----------


## prendrelemick

It is a truly great book. Everything comes together so well, form, story, atmosphere, characters.

----------


## grace86

I may have swallowed this book whole! I finished it in probably three days! Fantastic!

----------


## Janine

> I may have swallowed this book whole! I finished it in probably three days! Fantastic!


Another one we both loved! How are you doing, *grace?* I also have Frenchman's Creek on audiobook from a friend. I only started listening to it but I loved it so far. The descriptions are quite beautiful. I loved the descriptions of the ocean and woods in Rebecca, didn't you? It felt like CA to me in the northern regions with the coves and beautiful trees.

----------


## Janine

> This is a truly magnificent work. It is a stunning book with sweeping prose which will carry the world away into the inciting world of Manderley. This book is known for having one of the most famous opening lines, and the entire first chapter is hauntingly gripping and creates such a wonderfully vivid image within the readers mind. The writing of this book is true poetry.
> 
> I absolutely love the Gothic style which du Maurier applies in writing this book, making it such an enchanting story that could read without ever putting down as you become carried away within this vision of the past. There is something almost bittersweet about it all. 
> 
> The story focuses around a young woman who is training to be a "companion" having no family of her own and little real experience in the world. When she fall hopelessly in love with Maxim de Winter, though older than her, she is taken in with his quiet charm as well as his interest in her and she soon finds herself taken up in a world so outside her own background as she is brought into the rich and high-society life of the famous Manderley. In fact Manderley would be just as fitting a title for this book as Rebecca is. 
> 
> Though shortly after coming into Maxim's beloved home the narrator finds herself quickly encased into the life of Maixm's first wife Rebecca de Winter, beloved by all (or nearly all) who knew her. The memory of Rebecca haunts every corner of Manderley and the narrator (who remains nameless) begins to doubt herself when she imagines all the ways in which she fails to live up to Rebecca. 
> 
> As the story progresses a shocking mystery about Rebecca begins to unravel itself.


*Dark Muse,* very perceptive and well written commentary. I love the book, too. I love the two films I have seen made from the book but the book's descriptions are totally mesmerizing and I love the characters as portrayed in the novel. She was a fine writer. I have an biography about her and should read it someday. I especially like how she so mysteriously never reveals the first name of the woman Maxim marries after Rebecca. The opening scene in the Hitchcock movie is so incredible. I think the novel begins the same way with the flashback; am I right? It's been ages since I read the book.

----------


## Dark Muse

> *Dark Muse,* very perceptive and well written commentary. I love the book, too. I love the two films I have seen made from the book but the book's descriptions are totally mesmerizing and I love the characters as portrayed in the novel. She was a fine writer. I have an biography about her and should read it someday. I especially like how she so mysteriously never reveals the first name of the woman Maxim marries after Rebecca. The opening scene in the Hitchcock movie is so incredible. I think the novel begins the same way with the flashback; am I right? It's been ages since I read the book.


Yes the novel begins with a flaskback.

----------


## kelby_lake

Obsession, jealousy, murder...perfect mix  :Smile: 

I liked both film versions of Rebecca although Olivier was a bit too young and in the 1998 one, they give the second Mrs deWinter a first name! (when she makes her entrance to her costume party, there's a drum roll and she's introduced by a full name)

----------


## Wilde woman

I finished this book a couple weeks ago, and though I enjoyed the first 90% of it, I was a bit puzzled by the ending. (Granted, I had to read the last chapter in a huge hurry, because I had to return the library before I went on vacation.) It seemed so unresolved, though I suppose we readers are supposed to fill in the gaps between this final car ride between Maxim and our narrator, and the flashback sequences towards the beginning of the book. Are we to assume that Maxim and the narrator ran away together and that Maxim's state of mind deteriorated so much that the narrator cared for him while they were "in exile"?

I should probably go check the book out again to get the ending straight in my head, but I'm in the middle of moving and can't quite find the time.

Otherwise, I quite enjoyed the first parts of the book; I found the prose riveting and was often unable to put the book down. Usually, I have a love/hate relationship with Gothic novels, because, while they are so interesting, I find the young female narrators quite naive. Admittedly, I found this narrator a bit too meek for my liking, but as the excitement mounted, it became less of an issue.

----------


## Dark Muse

> I finished this book a couple weeks ago, and though I enjoyed the first 90% of it, I was a bit puzzled by the ending. (Granted, I had to read the last chapter in a huge hurry, because I had to return the library before I went on vacation.) It seemed so unresolved, though I suppose we readers are supposed to fill in the gaps between this final car ride between Maxim and our narrator, and the flashback sequences towards the beginning of the book. Are we to assume that Maxim and the narrator ran away together and that Maxim's state of mind deteriorated so much that the narrator cared for him while they were "in exile"?
> 
> I should probably go check the book out again to get the ending straight in my head, but I'm in the middle of moving and can't quite find the time..


I did not get the impression that his mental state had deteriorated, only that becasue of how much he always hated scandal and gossip, and peopel talking about him, and becasue of the tormenting memories of everything which happened, they did not want to be "known" they wanted to live a fresh life, and to free thesmelves from the past they created new idenities for themselves.

----------


## SilentMute

I liked _Rebecca_, though _Jamaica Inn_ is my favorite du Maurier novel.

I do recall that some parts moved too slowly, and sometimes it was painful to read because I just wanted to smack the narrator to wisen up. She, of course, interpreted it as a young person probably would.

I thought the housekeeper was rather tragic too--and I always felt that perhaps if the narrator had handled her differently, she wouldn't have been quite as a nuisance. I think she tried to bond with the young woman at the beginning--or that is my recollection of it.

----------

